# School Mascots



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2016)

What school mascots have you repped throughout your life?

In grade school I was an eagle, in middle school I was a knight, in high school I was a cougar, and now I'm a seahawk.


----------



## Solar (Feb 19, 2016)

In all of my years in school, I've never seen anyone rep a school mascot. I don't even now if my schools had mascots.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 19, 2016)

My school didn't have anything like that, it was too serious and sucked at sports


----------



## SLB (Feb 19, 2016)

i assume you mean team names rather than the actual costumes some schools decide to adopt for god knows what reason 

that being said in elementary we didn't have a name, in middle school we were the eagles, in high school we were the saints, and in uni i am currently a ram. 

overall pretty solid names with saints obviously being the besto 

and the funniest thing is we just used the philadelphia eagles logo, and i shit you not as the eagles changed their logos over the past 70 years, my middle school would never paint over the old one. instead they'd just put the updated logo somewhere else in the gymnasium. so when i finally got there they had 4 logos; all of 'em completely different.


----------



## Vix (Feb 19, 2016)

The whole city I lived in was known for the Panthers. The state itself was known for the Gophers. But when I moved, the area I lived in was known for the Otters.

If you played sports, you pretty much _had_ to rep them. I just think it's ridiculous when people get overly hyped up over shit and followed the school tradition exactly the way it was written in the book. I'm not about that shit, I just wanna play the sport and have fun. I think I only repped them in jr. high and high school because I played sports. There were weird school traditions we did, but it's not like everyone was completely into it, just the people who cared enough to were a bit anal about it. Other than that once I quit playing sports my senior year of high school, I just let it be. In college, I didn't play sports, but I still went to see games and stuff


----------



## David (Feb 19, 2016)

Haze said:


> The whole city I lived in was known for the Panthers. The state itself was known for the *Gophers*. But when I moved, the area I lived in was known for the Otters.
> 
> If you played sports, you pretty much _had_ to rep them. I just think it's ridiculous when people get overly hyped up over shit and followed the school tradition exactly the way it was written in the book. I'm not about that shit, I just wanna play the sport and have fun. I think I only repped them in jr. high and high school because I played sports. There were weird school traditions we did, but it's not like everyone was completely into it, just the people who cared enough to were a bit anal about it. Other than that once I quit playing sports my senior year of high school, I just let it be. In college, I didn't play sports, but I still went to see games and stuff



Was your state known for getting... whack-a-mole'd by opposing teams?


----------



## Vix (Feb 19, 2016)

^I've never heard that in my life tbh, that sounds lame tho


----------



## Kyrato (Feb 19, 2016)

Current school has a Cardinal.....only mascot i've had.


----------



## Saru (Feb 19, 2016)

indian ---> um... horseman?


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 19, 2016)

I think it was a bumble bee or something


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 19, 2016)

Do westerners actually have things such as school mascots? 
I thought it was a hollywood meme


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 19, 2016)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> Do westerners actually have things such as school mascots?
> I thought it was a hollywood meme



sure do 
can't remember at my school but i've seen mascots on football games on tv, i think those were college games


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 19, 2016)

Elementary it was a spruce tree
Middle school was a road runner
High school the offensive lumber Jack
College 1 the golden griffins
College 2 Bengals
College 3 Bulls


----------



## SLB (Feb 19, 2016)

isn't 3 colleges a little much?


----------



## Gin (Feb 19, 2016)

lived in the uk for most of my life so none of that in hs

but in murika i've been a longhorn (texas and their fucking cows rofl) and am currently a wolf


----------



## SLB (Feb 19, 2016)

longhorns is a pretty legit name

texas' cattle obsession never made sense to me, but i'll take it


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 19, 2016)

Moody said:


> isn't 3 colleges a little much?



Not when you have multiple degrees


----------



## Vix (Feb 19, 2016)

^pretty much


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 19, 2016)

First Elementary school it was an Indian 
Second elementary school idk what it was 
Third elementary school it was a panther........I think  
Middle School it was a cougar 
High school it was a catamount 
College it was a roadrunner


----------



## iDrum (Feb 19, 2016)

Elementary was Cardinals, middle and high were Camels (so dumb), and University was the Wildcats.


----------



## Eki (Feb 19, 2016)

In Middle school I was either a Bobcat or a Panther? And then for Highschool I was a Bulldog. Our year had this boss ass mural painted in the front of the school.


----------



## David (Feb 19, 2016)

Haze said:


> ^I've never heard that in my life tbh, that sounds lame tho


----------



## Kikyo (Feb 19, 2016)

Elementary: Hawk
Middle: Eagle
High School: Tiger
College: Warrior

I currently work for a school. They are Panthers.


----------



## Tragic (Feb 20, 2016)

Elementary: Cougar
Middle: Colts
High: Mustang
College: Panthers

Panthers is so overused. Everyone is a fucking panther. 

Cougar was the GOAT!


----------



## SLB (Feb 26, 2016)

horse-themed teams always get me 

colts, mustangs, broncos, chargers


----------



## Milady (Feb 26, 2016)

College: a really really ugly bearcat
they even brought a real bearcat once during a festival.

Study abroad college in Japan: Akita Dog named One (play on word "wan" which is a dog sound in japan)


----------



## kire (Feb 26, 2016)

I come from a small town...all the schools were Eagles.


----------



## plasmid (Feb 27, 2016)

Worst mascot of all time: in middle school we were the purple puppies.
Seriously, what sort of a mascot is a freaking purple pup? That's not gonna instill fear into the hearts of a rival school's team. You need mascots that can rip something limb from limb, not threaten to wet their carpet.


----------



## Shanoa (Feb 27, 2016)

Middle school : Eagles
High school: Cougars
1st college : Waves
Current college : Yellow jacket


----------



## Mider T (Feb 27, 2016)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> Do westerners actually have things such as school mascots?
> I thought it was a hollywood meme



I guess when the rest of the world is terrible at sports it seems like a myth to have school spirit.


----------



## lacey (Feb 28, 2016)

Elementary through High was the Bengal Tiger. College was the Kangaroo.


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2016)

I remember in high school, we were the "Blue Devils."  I wonder how long that lasted after I left.


----------

